# Manpower Sale - Buy 3 get 1 Free



## RowdyBrad (Aug 18, 2012)

Various research chemicals and Sarms included. Clen, ECA, Caber, Adex, Viagra and Clomid (but generic versions obviously)

www.mpresearchsupply.com


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow!  I'll have to look things over.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup I'm def stocking up on some clo...n I think they will always have this deal available on these products, correct?


----------



## 69nites (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like he finally has the sale in the site so you don't just put your free product in the comments box now huh?

Ill be ordering up some more from him soon.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 18, 2012)

Thnx for the headsup Rowdy


----------



## theminister (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a huge Manpower fan. Dont get my stuff through anyone else.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too, unless they don't have it. Would love to see Bac Water and AA there for my research.


----------



## theminister (Aug 22, 2012)

Pinn and manpower are my choice. Are they the same entity? I see Rowdybrat with that sig?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope, two different things completely. I love the Pinn products, but get all my caber, letro, adex, liver pills, etc. from Man Power.

The prices are unbeatable. plus they are a site sponsor.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2012)

MP research is a legit spot.  fast shipping too.


----------



## DF (Aug 26, 2012)

Also giving 10% off with coupon code TEN


----------



## mugzy (Sep 15, 2012)

Is this sale still good?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 15, 2012)

Their website doesn't mention it any longer, Admin. I'm guessing 'No'.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 15, 2012)

I beieve so but will find out and let you guys know for sure. It seems they had the sale already, but without it being built in to the site.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Shit that sucks, im about ready to restock...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 15, 2012)

It is still going, this is how you get the sale extras.

"just put the freebie or freebies in the comments only the items your buying in the cart"

So just write in the extras and have the items you are paying for in the cart.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 15, 2012)

RowdyBrad said:


> It is still going, this is how you get the sale extras.
> 
> "just put the freebie or freebies in the comments only the items your buying in the cart"
> 
> So just write in the extras and have the items you are paying for in the cart.


The same as it has been since MP opened his doors.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah buddy got me some stuff coming for my puppy and my rats, a few lumpy goldfish and man they gonna like what i bought them from mp!!


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll have to say the customer service is great. Fast shipping. 
After my bloodwork, I'll know how well some of the stuff is working. 
Cool, good to hear so many positive reviews.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 16, 2012)

They are one of the best I have ever bought from. I got saturday shipping emails from them. Very fast.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 16, 2012)

I know for sure their Caber is good.  Had great shipping nothing but good things to say about mp!


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

Clen and arimi are g2g


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

Anyone try their ECA stack?


----------



## metsfan4life (May 15, 2014)

Reisem said:


> Anyone try their ECA stack?




isnt MP gone.....


----------



## Determined (May 15, 2014)

Far as I know they shut down bc of legal problems.


----------



## anewguy (May 15, 2014)

Steer clear!


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

This is stupid talk Reisem


----------



## AlphaD (May 15, 2014)

Yea I do not know why Reisem raised this one up....but we have many of threads here that state steer clear of MP.


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

G unit.......


----------

